
Ask HN: How do you serve Torch models in production? - yahyaheee
I have been using Tensorflow for my latest project. I have been very happy with it but there is a piece of the project in which it would be easiest to use Torch, for the pretrained models. Only thing I am stuck on is how people are serving Torch models in production. Tensorflow has a nice serving system, but I can&#x27;t seem to find any recommendations on how to best serve Torch models in a low-latency application. Thanks!
======
billconan
I heard, at Facebook, they use Torch to train a model and they have a tool to
convert the result to a caffe model. And use caffe for inference.

~~~
yahyaheee
That's really interesting, tensorflow is really leading the pack with their
production system

